# HELP: Urgent: FAKE SONY VAIO AC ADAPTER



## kARTechnology (Apr 22, 2013)

need your help,  very urgent 
My laptop is VAIO VGN-CS17G and now it's supplied power supply brick stopped working(got smell and no power) 
I already mailed sony India but have no hope that they will reply please help me
this is what i sent them

my vaio's included AC adapter(vgp-ac19v26) stopped working recently
I saw on sony website and went to CITY COMPUTERS And they placed an order for new adapter for rs.1800

it came in a brown color box with cover. it has a sticker "MADE IN CHINA" and barcode sticker SH0531301-0026 ON SIDE. ON FRONT 148174240501154 AND MODEL NUMBER VGP-AC19V25
i can upload photos if needed. 

I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF THIS IS GENUINE OR NOT.

I FEEL THIS IS A FAKE AND I ASKED CITY COMPUTERS THAT I SUSPECT IT AS A FAKE. he said no if it's fake why would we provide warranty?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 22, 2013)

Upload a pic of the adaptor. 

Anyway all vaio adaptors are Made in China only


----------



## red dragon (Apr 22, 2013)

It is probably legit.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Upload a pic of the adaptor.
> 
> Anyway all vaio adaptors are Made in China only


in spoiler, i didn't get mail from sony except received your query mail


Spoiler



*imageshack.us/a/img24/7840/dsc4877f.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img703/285/dsc4876.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img43/5648/dsc4875l.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img442/3543/dsc4874g.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img6/9371/dsc4873a.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img849/6158/dsc4872l.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img842/1108/dsc4871b.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img15/6910/dsc4870k.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img542/1572/dsc4869t.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img402/600/dsc4868b.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img402/600/dsc4868b.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img856/492/dsc4865z.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Sadly yes, that IS fake. There is no such adaptor model sold by Sony in Asia. 

Talk to the store guy , and if he won't give you a genuine adaptor - VGP AC19V2*6* you should file a case in consumer court


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Sadly yes, that IS fake. There is no such adaptor model sold by Sony in Asia.
> 
> Talk to the store guy , and if he won't give you a genuine adaptor - VGP AC19V2*6* you should file a case in consumer court



Oh noooooooooo
should i ask for a *refund *or* shout *at him(what to shout) or say i will go to *court* (but it is headache, never went before) or give *genuine* one
if he says no? I never thought sony would do like this

before i went to a sony showroom, Raj electronics and they said Rs.5300 for a adapter is that also a fake? but the price is scary
this makes me not to buy sony again, i had a hp laptop and i got a genuine adapter when it failed   
i had a acer laptop, used fake adapter (lite-on) and then now laptop mobo fry....


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well you can ask nicely and see what he says. 

Also you bought it from a dealer and not sony, sony has nothing to do with it. 

What you can do is threaten him that you will complaint to Sony india and get his dealership cancelled if he wont give you an original adaptor

And next time buy only from Sony centers.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 22, 2013)

i don't understand if he is a dealer or a retail vaio store but he had VAIO photos and stickers all over his shop *plus.google.com/103044508058444986908/about?gl=in&hl=en
and the 1st adapter was doa and this is the 2nd adapter. he called and asked that I got a dead adapter, those fake fellow sent another...


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 22, 2013)

Why dont search online @ flipkart, snapdeal, infibeam, etc?? 
Search for your desired charger and ask your dealer to provide that particular model. If you think that your one is fake then better return it. 
The best option would be to look for an UNIVERSAL Power Adapter which is compatible with all laptops.

Check this: 
*www.snapdeal.com/product/huntkey-90w-energy-star-adapter/685968?pos=18;24 
and 
*www.snapdeal.com/product/circle-raw-power-adaptor-90/762002?pos=14;24


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 22, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Why dont search online @ flipkart, snapdeal, infibeam, etc??
> Search for your desired charger and ask your dealer to provide that particular model. If you think that your one is fake then better return it.
> The best option would be to look for an UNIVERSAL Power Adapter which is compatible with all laptops.
> 
> ...



i know that it will work but not sure about safety of laptop


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 22, 2013)

Even VAIO flagship stores are just dealers at the end of the day. Sony has no control over them and is in no way responsible for fake products those dealers may sell. 

There are many Samsung smartphone cafe owners who sell fake Galaxy handsets, but that doesn't mean Samsung is accountable for those fake galaxies.

So take it up to the store guy and insist on a new GENUINE adaptor.

As I said, go to a SONY CENTER and buy from there

And check the model of the adaptor, it should be same as your old one - *VGP AC19V26*


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Well you can ask nicely and see what he says.
> 
> Also you bought it from a dealer and not sony, sony has nothing to do with it.
> 
> ...



i know another computer shop(i asked him why he sells crap psu's for somputers and crap coolermaster ones, and many other so e knows that i check everything on internet and know everything  more than him, he asks me many doubts too) i know and i told him that city computers gave a dupe, he took out a box and showed the same adapter selling for 1000 and he said that *no sony adapter* is available to purchase a *"genuine"* one, and these are* "imported"* ones
and he did tell me that there is no such model no. on sony INDIA, and showd that it _might _be this VGP-AC19V25 | VAIO<sup>®</sup> Additional AC Adapter | Sony | Sony Store USA

and really will a genuine one cost 5000 or so?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes genuine ones cost around 4k or so.

And while the model no does match, I am not positive that the one you have is "imported US version". It would have a US plug in that case, which it doesn't I assume.

And the labels are a mess with fake logos.

It doesn't match with the USA VGP AC19V25 at all. And it costs 80$ in USA which is about 4k. So how can someone "import" it and then sell at profit at 1k?


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 24, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Yes genuine ones cost around 4k or so.
> 
> And while the model no does match, I am not positive that the one you have is "imported US version". It would have a US plug in that case, which it doesn't I assume.
> 
> ...



got mail from sony, I am confused


> Dear Mr. Kart
> 
> Greetings from Sony India!
> 
> ...


so ehats is this "assured"?? should'nt they say its original for sure ?????


----------



## kARTechnology (May 7, 2013)

*ok sony conformed that its genuine,*
they said that the adpter was original for sure and made in china and being imported to india with a 1 year warranty, even though the model is not on their site.
they called me and told...
it took weeks but its ok as they have clarified this doublt, but slow response


----------

